# Alte Links umleiten



## gemeni (2. Juli 2008)

ich habe eine alte Webseite in HTML. Alle Dateien liegen in einem Ordner. Viele Links im Netz verweisen auf die Seiten.

Jetzt soll man auf die Startseite der PHP-Seite (die neue Seite) gelangen, wenn mann einen alten Link angibt.

Wie gehe ich das am besten an?


----------



## Loomis (2. Juli 2008)

Das könnte mittels mod_rewrite realisiert werden.


----------

